# Little coop fell apart



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

cheap store bought hutch. And new silkie nests. I worry more about the heat and don't need them sitting in a gutch all day.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

If I knew what a gutch was, I'd agree with you! Lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is the coop/hutch I was talking about. It's all open in the front. Now it's just a pile of pieces . Maybe I'll use it to build something different, but really, no one went in there except to lay an egg.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I agree all that store bought stuff is worthless. I bought one in 2015 spring so I could put a few hens into it. My husband came by this past month and had to redo the whole thing it was 100% falling apart. I went to move it and the top came off in pieces, the back fell off, and then it just started all falling apart. So when I saw him drive in I told him to fix it so I could move chicks out of the house. Took about 2 hours but he put real wood on it this time, and a real roof. It wont be falling apart now. $180 worth of worthless trash. Which cost me about $25 in supplies for him to make it into a real coop for the chicks. The only original pieces that are still there is the wire.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad you could at least put it back together. Those little coops are so cute. Too bad most are flimsy. Mine served a purpose when they were chicks. But once it was put in an enclosed pen, no one ever slept in it. They all slept on the ramp.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Glad you could at least put it back together. Those little coops are so cute. Too bad most are flimsy. Mine served a purpose when they were chicks. But once it was put in an enclosed pen, no one ever slept in it. They all slept on the ramp.


Mine wouldn't use it either we actually used it just as a place where we could keep chicks safe until they were old enough to go into a coop. And even then we would let them out during the day while the older hens were outside the coop, then at night they went back in the little tiny coop. Yeah the coops are cute but it's trash. I should have saved my cash and let hubby make something instead for them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, nobody used it except for a broody silkie and a broody 8 year old Polish hen. Funny how that thing was never in the rain or full sun.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's always something.We spend more time on chicken lodgings than we do on our own house.Brooders,grow-out pens,main coop.Getting the main coop ready for winter,getting it ready for summer.Put up heat lights,take down heat lights,put in fans and on and on.As for the house,I open/close windows.If something needs fixed,the flock gets taken care of 1st,then our house.I believe I have my priorities mixed up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the sound of someone saying they "open" their windows. In Florida there's not much opportunity. But the months are coming up where I can open windows. I guess that's why I'm outside so much. It's better than being in this "cooler" all the time. I shouldn't complain tho. We have approx. 8 months of near perfect weather coming. Yippie!

CQ, I often wonder if the building/fixing/remodeling/fencing etc is a big part of why I like chickens. I have tool boxes back there with every tool imaginable and a compressor. I love looking forward to opening the tool boxes up.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't "like" the work,it takes away time for fishing and hunting but the flock's needs come 1st!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Fishing? I'm flying to Texas in September to go camper-camping with daughter and family. They have a new 32 ft monster. She's looking over the parks for one that has fishing -for me! I feel there is nothing more relaxing than fishing. Even if you don't catch anything. My ex and I had a boat we used every weekend. He liked to cruise, I liked to turn off the engine and fish and drink Mimosas.


----------

